# Anyone Hunt Hogs w/ 5.54x39 ?



## Nortwoods (Sep 10, 2011)

I've seen very little mention of this, but I have an AK-74 chambered in 5.54x39. It's a small shell, but is high velocity and supposedly cavitates or tumbles on impact and makes huge damage. Anyone actually use this round on hogs?

Hoping to hear good news so I can leave the punisher (308) in the cabinet.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 10, 2011)

everything I read says 5.56 is a better round and cheaper


----------



## bluejonesbrothers (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes it will take down a hog!  But shot placement needs to be a consideration.  Go for the head.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Sep 23, 2011)

Jester896 said:


> everything I read says 5.56 is a better round and cheaper



Huh?  I can always find the 5.54x39 for about 1/2 the price of comparable 5.56 ammo.

check it out at AIM

http://www.aimsurplus.com/product.a...ssian+5.45x39+53grn+FMJ+1080rd+Can&groupid=33


----------



## flingin1 (Sep 23, 2011)

you can shoot it anywhere and it will kill it. shoot in the butt it doesnt matter thats a deadly round. shoot them with ak 47 quite often. i know the 74 will knock em dead


----------



## the r.o.c. (Oct 4, 2011)

i looked at an ak 74 but the round was so small i didnt buy it. didnt know what to hunt with it.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 5, 2011)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Huh?



don't know where my mind was...i was seeing 5.54 and thinking 6.8SPC price wise...I still haven't read anything good about the 5.54 round...most think 7.62X39 is better and I believe 5.56 is better than 7.62


----------



## 1phast340 (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm sure the OP meant to write 5.45x39, NOT 5.54X39. also, keep in mind you will need to use ammo other than FMJ to hunt with.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 5, 2011)

5.54X39 is a Russian round that you can get in an AK-74
no wonder I am having so much trouble...everything is backwards


----------



## Nortwoods (Oct 23, 2011)

I was confused. It is 5.45x39.
Good information here:

http://thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=261430

Looks promising.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 23, 2011)

just curious, not trying to jack, and i know this is the hog thread...

is this cal legal for DEER. regs say... 22 center fire... is / isnt this sub 22... technically... if 556 = 223.. wouldnt this maybe be 21?something, and not legal for deer.... (not talking hog...)

again, 'pologies, sorry for jacking!!!! but just curious....



Nortwoods said:


> I was confused. It is 5.45x39.
> Good information here:
> 
> http://thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=261430
> ...


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 23, 2011)

georgia_home said:


> just curious, not trying to jack, and i know this is the hog thread...
> 
> is this cal legal for DEER.
> 
> again, 'pologies, sorry for jacking!!!! but just curious....



I wouldn't think so...something I have learned with hogs...bigger can be better



Nortwoods said:


> I was confused. It is 5.45x39.


 you asked...which one is it both are available


----------



## brandonsc (Oct 23, 2011)

Jester896 said:


> don't know where my mind was...i was seeing 5.54 and thinking 6.8SPC price wise...I still haven't read anything good about the 5.54 round...most think 7.62X39 is better and I believe 5.56 is better than 7.62



Jester were going to have to agree to disagree with this one i've shot 1000's of 5.56 and 1000's of 7.62 i've personally saw the 5.56 round hit the target broadside at 200 yards with no wind and it thats a big hog (300 +) i'll take my 7.62 anyday


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 24, 2011)

between you and jester, isnt this one of the original main points of arguement between the ar and ak platforms?

the size of the bullets, weight, velocity, etc...

short range perf vs long(er) ranges... etc.

hence one of the reasons the m14 is making a comback to some extent, and the 6.8 is making a big surge...

i ain't an expert, and don't have the answer, but just making the observations... of course people vs hogs is different tings! but... SOME of the principles apply...though not all (obviously)...

and thanks for the answer to my q jester... 'preciate it!



brandonsc said:


> Jester were going to have to agree to disagree with this one i've shot 1000's of 5.56 and 1000's of 7.62 i've personally saw the 5.56 round hit the target broadside at 200 yards with no wind and it thats a big hog (300 +) i'll take my 7.62 anyday


----------

